# Western Flyer Tricycle



## Freqman1 (Nov 20, 2016)

Picked up this little guy at the Powder Springs show yesterday. Does anyone have any lit or a pic of an original or restored one of these? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 20, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Picked up this little guy at the Powder Springs show yesterday. Does anyone have any lit or a pic of an original or restored one of these? Thanks, Shawn
> 
> View attachment 385483 View attachment 385484 View attachment 385485



Shawn, I gave it 30 minutes worth, but came up empty. No lack of effort though, just trying to help!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 20, 2016)

Yea I did the Google and Tricycle Fetish thing as well as looking through my "Riding Toys" book and couldn't find anything. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 20, 2016)

Pretty sure you have a mid to late 1930s Mercury tricycle. Check out this page from the tricyclefetish blog showing the Mercury rear step design of that era. Scroll down to near the bottom of the page: http://www.tricyclefetish.com/blog/2011/page/2/

The step in the photo looks identical to the one on your trike. Probably originally had some type of streamlined looking seat top.

Dave


----------



## bobsbikes (Nov 21, 2016)

the badge on the fender looks to have been add on poss.western flyer bike badge
i have never seen a tricycle with one on the fender just saying.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 21, 2016)

The badge is riveted on and appears to have been with the trike its whole life//Thanks Dave I'll try running down the Mercury stuff and see what I can find. V/r Shawn


----------

